# Private land that is not posted



## zac_369

I hunt on state land and recently found a new spot I'd like to hunt. My concern is that there is private land to the north of this spot, about 50-75 yards (according to my gps). I have looked everywhere and there is clearly no posting of any kind that would indicate where the state land stops and the private land begins. What are the laws in regards to hunting on private land that is not posted? I don't have any intention of hunting on the private land but I just want to make sure I'm not in the wrong because my gps has a +/- of 25 yards.


----------



## kozal01

ive often wondered the same thing and ive yet to get a definite answer. there is un posted private land behind my house and it seems a few people have taken liberty to hunt as well as poach on it.


----------



## Dale87

324.73102 Entering or remaining on property of another; consent; exceptions.
Sec. 73102.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon the property of another person, other than farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property, to engage in any recreational activity or trapping on that property without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, if either of the following circumstances exists:

(a) The property is fenced or enclosed and is maintained in such a manner as to exclude intruders.

(b) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property.



So if I read this correctly, unless its posted they need to tell you that you aren't allowed to be there before they can prosecute you. Unless the property is fenced or if its a farm which are then exempt from having to post no trespass signs or give you a warning.


----------



## anonymous7242016

If you have a general idea of where the private land starts I would stay well away from it to avoid trespassing.


----------



## stndpenguin

In otherwords you have a get out of jail free card. Doesn't the state sometimes buy private land? They just never told your gps

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearblade

If you can log onto a PC you can get onto the DNRE website and look at their state land maps. If you do a little scaling with a ruler you can get pretty scary close to any of the boundaries. With your GPS you'll know exactly where you are.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here's a link that should give you idea on where you stand.
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(e3...cl-451-1994-III-4-1-RECREATIONAL-TRESPASS-731


----------



## Sam22

more often than not there is some way of seeing the old property line. Sometimes a brush line, sometimes old fence posts. Look around a little. If you really are doing your best to make sure your not trespassing, then don't worry about it anymore. I have two state land sets right now, both withing sight( 30 and 100 yards) of private land.


----------



## zac_369

Thanks for all the info. I think I might try and get in touch with the land owner and find out where their property ends and the state land begins. Hopefully this will work in my favor if I need to get permission to track a deer on to their land sometime down the road.


----------



## flinch

zac_369 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I think I might try and get in touch with the land owner and find out where their property ends and the state land begins. Hopefully this will work in my favor if I need to get permission to track a deer on to their land sometime down the road.


You sir are a rarity, a true sportsman that respects the rights of landowners. I am surprised you haven't had a bunch of responses telling you to go ahead and not worry about it until you are kicked off. I guarantee that most would handle it that way. Good luck in getting a resolution and I hope you are successful with the hunt.


----------



## hunt-n-fool

check out a county plat map.


----------



## thekoch

zac_369 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I think I might try and get in touch with the land owner and find out where their property ends and the state land begins. Hopefully this will work in my favor if I need to get permission to track a deer on to their land sometime down the road.



That is how I would handle it. It would be unethical to me to enter the property if I knew I was trespassing. Even though it wasn't posted. 

Integrity: the things you do when nobody is looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Even if no signs or fence line or any kind of markings, you know its private and continue....thats wrong!


----------



## boehr

flinch said:


> I am surprised you haven't had a bunch of responses telling you to go ahead and not worry about it until you are kicked off.


I agree! This thread, at least so far, restores my faith. I applaude those resposes that have been given thus far. It is an excellent display of who good sportsmen are.


----------



## glockman55

zac_369 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I think I might try and get in touch with the land owner and find out where their property ends and the state land begins. Hopefully this will work in my favor if I need to get permission to track a deer on to their land sometime down the road.


 Thats a good idea, so many times on my property, I post it some moron tear down the signs, and Yup I find some imbecile stumbling around my place, and always the excuse is..wow man I didn't know this was posted.


----------



## Nick Adams

boehr said:


> It is an excellent display of who good sportsmen are.


The law is pretty clear with regard to the OP's original question and that was covered in the second reply.

Everything else in the thread is simply a a personal opinion. Some of us refrain from offering those in the law forum out of respect for the forum rules. 

-na


----------



## glockman55

Nick Adams said:


> The law is pretty clear with regard to the OP's original question and that was covered in the second reply.
> 
> Everything else in the thread is simply a a personal opinion. Some of us refrain from offering those in the law forum out of respect for the forum rules.
> 
> -na


 It was covered in the third reply, but It would be nice if Laws were that cut and dried..I myself like other opinions as long as it doesn't get out of hand.. and that's what the Moderator's are for.


----------



## flinch

Of course all those personal opinions could have been made prior to the thread being moved from the deer hunting forum. I would assume veteran users of this website would recognize the possibility of that sequence of events and not jump to conclusions.


----------



## malainse

Thanks everyone.....


----------



## Hackman

Use Flashearth, line up roads then take note of coordinates , enter in GPS, gets you pretty close to boundries if no signs. I know of some unmarked state and nothing beats the GPS. Can even figure out the acreage and if you are on then it will be same as plot book. I love flashearth and my GPS.


----------

